# It’s True of Everyone Here



## highpeaksdrifter (May 4, 2009)

What would you think to be true of *everyone* who posts in the AZ skiing/riding forums? If you see a trait listed that doesn’t fit you let us know and why.

1.  Skiing and/or riding is the favorite recreational activity of everyone who posts here.

2.  Everyone here owns their own skiing/riding equipment.


----------



## Sparky (May 4, 2009)

2.  Everyone here owns their own skiing/riding equipment.[/QUOTE]


And a computer


----------



## Grassi21 (May 4, 2009)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> What would you think to be true of *everyone* who posts in the AZ skiing/riding forums? If you see a trait listed that doesn’t fit you let us know and why.
> 
> 1.  Skiing and/or riding is the favorite recreational activity of everyone who posts here.
> 
> 2.  Everyone here owns their own skiing/riding equipment.



In response to #1, what about noski?  I know there are a few mountain bikers on here that seem to lean more towards the 2 wheel action.  Reuler comes to mind on this one.

In reponse to #2, there is usually a thread or two per season where someone states they are using rental gear and looking for advice on buying gear.


----------



## trtaylor (May 4, 2009)

Skiing and/or riding is the favorite recreational activity of everyone who posts here.
Everyone here owns their own skiing/riding equipment. 
Everyone likes the outdoors.


----------



## deadheadskier (May 4, 2009)

1. At some point, unless retired, everyone who posts here has done so while procrastinating from work.


----------



## jerryg (May 4, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> 1. At some point, unless retired, everyone who posts here has done so while procrastinating from work.



Ha Ha... +1


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (May 4, 2009)

jerryg said:


> Ha Ha... +1



+2


----------



## Greg (May 4, 2009)

That first cold crisp morning in the fall gets all of us pumped for the upcoming ski season!


----------



## RootDKJ (May 4, 2009)

eastcoastpowderhound said:


> +2


 +3


----------



## Beetlenut (May 4, 2009)

Upon hearing of a storm with possible powder accumulations, we all get a little anxious!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 4, 2009)

Beetlenut said:


> Upon hearing of a storm with possible powder accumulations, we all get a little anxious!



not everybody on here likes to ski powder..


----------



## Beetlenut (May 4, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> not everybody on here likes to ski powder..


 
but I bet they still get a little anxious!


----------



## Vortex (May 4, 2009)

Even if you like the seasonal color change you think this is the worst shade of Green you have ever seen.:dunce:


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (May 4, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> not everybody on here likes to ski powder..



blasphemy!  Actually, sweet, more pow for me.


----------



## Beetlenut (May 4, 2009)

At one time or another, everyone that posts or lurks on here was bored when they logged on.


----------



## MRGisevil (May 4, 2009)

Everyone thinks Gramps is old and crotchedy. Even Gramps.


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (May 4, 2009)

we'd all rather be skiing/riding than working...I hope.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (May 4, 2009)

eastcoastpowderhound said:


> we'd all rather be skiing/riding than working...I hope.



Speaking of which, everyone has called into work sick to go skiing.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 4, 2009)

MRGisevil said:


> Everyone thinks Gramps is old and crotchedy. Even Gramps.



I agree..he's only likee 60 give him a break..


----------



## RISkier (May 4, 2009)

Our friends and co-workers think we are friggin' nuts when we're happy about predictions of big snow.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 4, 2009)

RISkier said:


> Our friends and co-workers think we are friggin' nuts when we're happy about predictions of big snow.



it's crazy and today when it was raining everybody was miserable..rain is just water..sunshine is over-rated


----------



## Hawkshot99 (May 4, 2009)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> Speaking of which, everyone has called into work sick to go skiing.



I have never done this actully.  Have taken days off from work in advance to ski.  But when you work in a ski shop and it starts snowing, calling in sick is not really a option.....


----------



## deadheadskier (May 4, 2009)

Hawkshot99 said:


> I have never done this actully.  Have taken days off from work in advance to ski.  But when you work in a ski shop and it starts snowing, calling in sick is not really a option.....



I'm with Hawkshot

I've actually never called in sick to work period.  This is not to say that I have never been too sick to work, just for whatever reason the days I get sick (very few that I can recall) have happened to fall on my days off.

In my current occupation, I work from home.  No such thing as taking a sick day.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 4, 2009)

Hawkshot99 said:


> I have never done this actully.  Have taken days off from work in advance to ski.  But when you work in a ski shop and it starts snowing, calling in sick is not really a option.....



I have also never called in sick to go skiing..I don't fake sickness..I feel like if I do..I'll get some horrible disease for revenge..


----------



## riverc0il (May 4, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> 1. At some point, unless retired, everyone who posts here has done so while procrastinating from work.


Nope.



highpeaksdrifter said:


> Speaking of which, everyone has called into work sick to go skiing.


Nope.


----------



## RootDKJ (May 4, 2009)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> Speaking of which, everyone has called into work sick to go skiing.


I haven't either, but I've used sick days to go skiing.  I had my old boss trained pretty well.

Root: Hey John, have you been looking at the weather
Boss: Hey Root, yeah, been expecting your call, not coming in again?
Root: :beer:


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (May 4, 2009)

never called in sick to ski...tough to do when you work in the industry.  However, I did have a 6 inch rule when I managed the buying office...if it was in the am, you didn't have to be there until 1pm, if it accumulated through the day, the office was closed at 1pm...or at least mine was.  Spring of 06 and 07had a number of half days...


----------



## thorski (May 4, 2009)

Everyone on here is probably selfish about their ski time.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (May 4, 2009)

RISkier said:


> Our friends and co-workers think we are friggin' nuts when we're happy about predictions of big snow.



+1   My fellow teachers don't get it when I am praying for a huge dump in mid-march


----------



## ski_resort_observer (May 4, 2009)

I can't think of anything that is 100% true for everyone in here


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (May 5, 2009)

everyone in here has taken at least one ski lesson?


----------



## Terry (May 5, 2009)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> everyone in here has taken at least one ski lesson?


Never had a lesson. Never called in sick to go skiing. All days that I take off to ski are planned in advance.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (May 5, 2009)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> Speaking of which, everyone has called into work sick to go skiing.





Hawkshot99 said:


> I have never done this actully.  Have taken days off from work in advance to ski.  But when you work in a ski shop and it starts snowing, calling in sick is not really a option.....





deadheadskier said:


> I'm with Hawkshot
> 
> I've actually never called in sick to work period.  This is not to say that I have never been too sick to work, just for whatever reason the days I get sick (very few that I can recall) have happened to fall on my days off.
> 
> In my current occupation, I work from home.  No such thing as taking a sick day.





GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I have also never called in sick to go skiing..I don't fake sickness..I feel like if I do..I'll get some horrible disease for revenge..





riverc0il said:


> Nope.
> 
> 
> Nope.





RootDKJ said:


> I haven't either, but I've used sick days to go skiing.  I had my old boss trained pretty well.
> 
> Root: Hey John, have you been looking at the weather
> Boss: Hey Root, yeah, been expecting your call, not coming in again?
> Root: :beer:





eastcoastpowderhound said:


> never called in sick to ski...tough to do when you work in the industry.  However, I did have a 6 inch rule when I managed the buying office...if it was in the am, you didn't have to be there until 1pm, if it accumulated through the day, the office was closed at 1pm...or at least mine was.  Spring of 06 and 07had a number of half days...



Wow, has anyone else ever used a sick day to go skiing, these guys are making me feel like a dead beat. It’s not like I use a lot of sick time. We can accumulate sick time and I have over 250 days. I don’t use many obviously, but on a powder day…. Come on.


----------



## severine (May 5, 2009)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> Speaking of which, everyone has called into work sick to go skiing.



Hard to call in sick in my line of work. 

But even when I was employed outside the home, I did not call in sick to ski. I was always afraid of getting caught using sick days for fun (since I was a municipal employee) so I didn't usually leave the house on sick days unless it was to go to the doctor because I was, believe it or not, sick.


----------



## Greg (May 5, 2009)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> everyone in here has taken at least one ski lesson?



Not one in the traditional sense. Just a casual mogul "clinic" this year.


----------



## Vortex (May 5, 2009)

I take as much time as I can, but days are always planned ahead and I don't take sick days for anything.  Keeps me employed.  Owners here are skiers also.:idea:


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (May 5, 2009)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> Wow, has anyone else ever used a sick day to go skiing, these guys are making me feel like a dead beat.


----------



## downhill04 (May 5, 2009)

We all believe Highwaystar is a top 30 skier at Killington :razz:


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (May 5, 2009)

:lol::lol:





downhill04 said:


> We all believe Highwaystar is a top 30 skier at Killington :razz:



:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Hawkshot99 (May 5, 2009)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> Wow, has anyone else ever used a sick day to go skiing, these guys are making me feel like a dead beat. It’s not like I use a lot of sick time. We can accumulate sick time and I have over 250 days. I don’t use many obviously, but on a powder day…. Come on.



Do not feel you are a deadbeat at all.  I wish I had a job that allowed me to call in like that, but I do not unfortunately.


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (May 5, 2009)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> Wow, has anyone else ever used a sick day to go skiing, these guys are making me feel like a dead beat. It’s not like I use a lot of sick time. We can accumulate sick time and I have over 250 days. I don’t use many obviously, but on a powder day…. Come on.



okay...so I never called in sick...but in march and april of 07 there were a couple of fridays that blew the 6" rule away by a foot...didn't make it to the office at all those days...but didn't have to call in sick for it, just used a pto day...legalized hookie.    I really miss working 5mi from the mtn!


----------



## dbking (May 6, 2009)

eastcoastpowderhound said:


> never called in sick to ski...tough to do when you work in the industry.  However, I did have a 6 inch rule when I managed the buying office...if it was in the am, you didn't have to be there until 1pm, if it accumulated through the day, the office was closed at 1pm...or at least mine was.  Spring of 06 and 07had a number of half days...



I don't have a 6" rule. I have a 30% rule. If they expect a 30% chance of snow I take that day off. Are there any threads on the " best excuse from work to go skiing?"


----------



## riverc0il (May 6, 2009)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> Wow, has anyone else ever used a sick day to go skiing, these guys are making me feel like a dead beat. It’s not like I use a lot of sick time. We can accumulate sick time and I have over 250 days. I don’t use many obviously, but on a powder day…. Come on.


Vacation day, dude. No need to lie about why you aren't working. If your boss doesn't understand "it snowed a foot last night and I need to go skiing today" then its time to find new employment, IMO. Also, having a boss that trusts you to know when you can safely take an unplanned day off without risking crucial business issues is important too.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (May 6, 2009)

riverc0il said:


> Vacation day, dude. *No need to lie *about why you aren't working. If your boss doesn't understand "it snowed a foot last night and I need to go skiing today" then its time to find new employment, IMO. Also, having a boss that trusts you to know when you can safely take an unplanned day off without risking crucial business issues is important too.



No one wants to here a teacher complain about vacation days cause we have so many, but we can’t use them at our discursion. When school is closed we are on vacation any other day off has to be sick or personnel.  I don’t really have to lie cause no one asks. I just log on to a web site, click sick or personnel and that’s it besides lesson plans and all that stuff. Like I said I don’t do it often. When I retire I’ll be leaving 250+ sick days behind.


----------



## deadheadskier (May 6, 2009)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> No one wants to here a teacher complain about vacation days cause we have so many, but we can’t use them at our discursion. When school is closed we are on vacation any other day off has to be sick or personnel.  I don’t really have to lie cause no one asks. I just log on to a web site, click sick or personnel and that’s it besides lesson plans and all that stuff. Like I said I don’t do it often. When I retire I’ll be leaving 250+ sick days behind.



ugggh

Posts like these just make me realize how I'm definitely in the wrong field for maximizing my skiing activities.  5 paid days off a year (10 next year, 15 the following, but that's the cap) 5 sick days I'm not allowed to use because I work from home, 6 government holidays.  The paid days need to be planned at least 2 weeks in advance preferably 3.  There is no such thing as sneaking in a powder day in my life.  100% luck whether I get to ski one or not and when it happens it's on a weekend with lots of competition.  

Other than the above, I dig my job and who I work for.  And it is a better scenario than my old hotel working days, but still not the right blend of financial and flexible time off rewards that I'm looking for.  Someday *sigh*


----------



## campgottagopee (May 6, 2009)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> No one wants to here a teacher complain about vacation days cause we have so many, but we can’t use them at our discursion. When school is closed we are on vacation any other day off has to be sick or personnel.  I don’t really have to lie cause no one asks. I just log on to a web site, click sick or personnel and that’s it besides lesson plans and all that stuff. Like I said I don’t do it often. When I retire I’ll be leaving 250+ sick days behind.



For my job I just call in "I'm goin' skiing" but I can get away with that........my Father taught school for 34yrs-----they gave him an award when he retired for NEVER calling in sick and only using 2 person  days during his career.


----------



## RootDKJ (May 6, 2009)

That sucks that you can't use your sick days because you work out of your house.


----------



## deadheadskier (May 6, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> That sucks that you can't use your sick days because you work out of your house.



If I happen to use up all of my vacation days throughout the year and something comes up where I need to visit a doctor, I could use it then.  Otherwise, I can't really.  Mind you 80% of my work life is on the road visiting clients, so working from home really means working from my car.  If I am posting during the day time, chances are I'm in a parking lot somewhere between appointments.  If I was too sick to be driving around, I could cancel my meetings and stay home, but I'm still expected to answer emails and phone calls from work and clients.


----------



## RootDKJ (May 6, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> If I happen to use up all of my vacation days throughout the year and something comes up where I need to visit a doctor, I could use it then.  Otherwise, I can't really.  Mind you 80% of my work life is on the road visiting clients, so working from home really means working from my car.  If I am posting during the day time, chances are I'm in a parking lot somewhere between appointments.  If I was too sick to be driving around, I could cancel my meetings and stay home, but I'm still expected to answer emails and phone calls from work and clients.


I hope you like to drive.

When I get sick, I work from home so I don't have to burn a day off.


----------



## deadheadskier (May 6, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> I hope you like to drive.



40 K miles per year for work related purposes.  Enjoy it, except for when I catch Boston traffic wrong.


----------



## RootDKJ (May 6, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> 40 K miles per year for work related purposes.  Enjoy it, except for when I catch Boston traffic wrong.


That's a lot of road time.  I couldn't say I do 30K a year work and personal combined.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (May 6, 2009)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> No one wants to here a teacher complain about vacation days cause we have so many, but we can’t use them at our discursion. When school is closed we are on vacation any other day off has to be sick or personnel.  I don’t really have to lie cause no one asks. I just log on to a web site, click sick or personnel and that’s it besides lesson plans and all that stuff. Like I said I don’t do it often. When I retire I’ll be leaving 250+ sick days behind.



We do have a lot of vacation days as teachers, but, you're right man.  We can't use them when we WANT to. We are just told, "Hey guys...uh, yeah, you have the week of ... off".  I think it is killer you can 'call out' through a website.  We have to call a coordinator and it is a huge pain.  I did just find out, though, that our superintendent has a house at Sugarloaf so, if I call out sick and head there to ski, I am busted.  Luckily though, we got a fair amount of snow days this year so calling out wasn't a problem.  I am already at 100 + accrued sick days. I am sure that, like you, when I retire I will leave behind way over 250.


----------



## kcyanks1 (May 6, 2009)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> Speaking of which, everyone has called into work sick to go skiing.



Nope.  I've taken planned vacations for skiing, but never called in sick to ski.


----------



## billski (May 6, 2009)

Not everyone but manyone:

In the summer you find yourself hiking current and former ski resort hills.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (May 6, 2009)

In the summer you still check in on your favorite mountains' websites.


----------



## RootDKJ (May 6, 2009)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> In the summer you still check in on your favorite mountains' websites.


 +1


----------



## Terry (May 6, 2009)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> In the summer you still check in on your favorite mountains' websites.


+2


----------



## downhill04 (May 6, 2009)

I have called in sick several times to go skiing. My boss caught on rather quickly and told me to just tell him I was skiing. So after that he would keep a close eye on the weather. When there was a major dump approaching he would come over and say something like “looks like a big storm Thursday into Friday. Which day are you going to have the powder flu?” My answer was almost always “Most likely I will come down with it Wednesday night and this one looks like a 48 hour flu. I should be feeling better and be in the office Monday morning” 

It was nice having a flexible boss like that. I miss those days. I don’t have my new boss completely trained yet. :idea:


----------



## Greg (May 6, 2009)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> In the summer you still check in on your favorite mountains' websites.



Yeah, really. What's that all about..? :blink: :lol:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 6, 2009)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> No one wants to here a teacher complain about vacation days cause we have so many, but we can’t use them at our discursion. When school is closed we are on vacation any other day off has to be sick or personnel.  I don’t really have to lie cause no one asks. I just log on to a web site, click sick or personnel and that’s it besides lesson plans and all that stuff. Like I said I don’t do it often. When I retire I’ll be leaving 250+ sick days behind.



Do you get paid for the unused sick days???


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (May 6, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Do you get paid for the unused sick days???



They give you a certain amount of dollar credit that is used toward the teacher co-payment portion of your health insurance when you are retired or you can take a cash amount that comes out to about $15 for every unused sick day.


----------



## campgottagopee (May 6, 2009)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> They give you a certain amount of dollar credit that is used toward the teacher co-payment portion of your health insurance when you are retired or you can take a cash amount that comes out to about $15 for every unused sick day.




I'd use more of 'em HPD


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 6, 2009)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> They give you a certain amount of dollar credit that is used toward the teacher co-payment portion of your health insurance when you are retired or you can take a cash amount that comes out to about $15 for every unused sick day.





Yikes..you better use those days..you could use them and take almost a year off..anyway you're over 50 so aren't you close to retirement?


----------



## mattchuck2 (May 6, 2009)

I constantly call in sick to go skiing . . . In fact, that's pretty much the only reason that I use sick days.  I like to use vacation days for actual vacations.

As far as the original question . . . Ummm . . . Everybody thinks that Hitler was not a good person?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 6, 2009)

mattchuck2 said:


> . . Everybody thinks that Hitler was not a good person?



He just wasn't hugged as a child..and was a good painter..


----------



## deadheadskier (May 6, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> He just wasn't hugged as a child..and was a good painter..



:lol:  too funny :lol:


----------



## noski (May 8, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> In response to #1, what about noski?



Thanks for thinking of me. I really do mess this poll up, don't I? Let's see. I do love the outdoors; I do check SB/MRG websites over the non skiing months; and If it wasn't for skiing, I wouldn't live here, and I would likely not have a job- so I am dependant on all of you who ski MRV- Thank you!; I have never called in sick for anything other than being (really) sick, and that is seldom.  edit: oh, and I HAVE had a ski lesson!


----------



## mondeo (May 8, 2009)

Everyone here likes to make gross generalizations.


----------



## mlctvt (May 8, 2009)

campgottagopee said:


> For my job I just call in "I'm goin' skiing" but I can get away with that........my Father taught school for 34yrs-----they gave him an award when he retired for NEVER calling in sick and only using 2 person  days during his career.



That’s amazing..
My father taught for 32 years too and maybe he would take 1 day a year when we was really sick. He was a Naval Officer, totally honorable, never lied, and always did the right thing.  He had 360+ sick days saved up. He did use a couple of month’s worth on his last year for an unplanned operation so sometimes it will work out to have those days saved. 
All of the younger teachers were using exactly the allotted sick days per year until they had a "talking to" by the superintendant. It was just too much coincidence that they would be sick exactly the allotted days.


----------



## jaywbigred (May 12, 2009)

Only been working for a little over 3 years, but have yet to use a sick day for anything. Kind of pointless when you live in Jersey, imho, as a powder day at Camelback or Mt. Creek, though I'm sure = fun, doesn't seem worth the risk to me.

Now if I got caught in Vermont on a sunday night and they were predicting 12+ inches for sunday night into monday...that might be the only situation where I'd consider it. Hasn't happened yet to me.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 12, 2009)

I've been sick from work..like really sick and then went skiing..


----------

